# Best WW2 Air Combat Board Game??



## Hunter368 (Nov 6, 2005)

This is my first post on this site, so sorry if this is in the wrong area for this kind of post. Now I will get to the point. I have always loved WW2 air combat books and have looked for a good board game that represents WW2 air combat correctly as possible. I have played a few with mixed feelings, I will list them and grade them:

Actung Spitfire: Cool but very complex and alot I mean alot of book keeping invloved. My friends would never play it b/c there was to much book keeping involved. The idea was good but to slow and complex with to much book keeping. Game was played on tactical level which I liked, allowed for pilot growth was extra cool. Grade over all C-

Luftwaffe (Avalon Hill): Very simple, fun but too simple for my liking. This game was played on a strategical level that did not allow you to fly your own plane, that was bad. Grade over all D-

What I want from a game is to fly my own plane from WW2 vs other planes (from WW2 ran by my friends) in combat. I want it to be detailed but not so much so that I need to be math genius to figure it out or to keep the rule book out to ref rules 100% of the time. What game do you like or recommend and why? Please give detailed explanations and game names, based on this I will buy this game and hope it makes me happy. Thanks for your input and help.

ps Cool site.


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 7, 2005)

Anyone here able to help me ? Is there a better place on this forum that I could of placed this thread? Help me plzzzzz


----------



## Pisis (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Hunter and welcome to the forum!






I'm doubtful we got a section for WWII A/C Board Games here...  
Actually, I never knew there are any such games.
Could you please describe them games more?
I'm familiar with board games like Carcassone, Warhammer, monopoly, damn even Jumanji I have but WWII Air Combatism?  

Cheers,
Pisis


----------



## Pisis (Nov 7, 2005)

Hunter368 said:


> What I want from a game is to fly my own plane from WW2 vs other planes (from WW2 ran by my friends) in combat.



Simple advice: a PC WWII Sim Game...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 7, 2005)

yeah i've never heard of a WWII aircraft board game, sounds interesting, any pictures of them hunter??


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 7, 2005)

You guys can just look up on yahoo the names I gave in my first post and you will find the two board games I was talking about. Anyone out there that has played a WW2 air combat game please post here and talk about it, good or bad I just want to hear about it. Thanks


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 7, 2005)

Pisis said:


> Hunter368 said:
> 
> 
> > What I want from a game is to fly my own plane from WW2 vs other planes (from WW2 ran by my friends) in combat.
> ...




I do not want a PC game, I want a board game. I love board games.


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 9, 2005)

No one here has played a WW2 air combat board game ?? Plz if you have share it with us. I thought when I started this thread I would get many people giving me information on their fav air combat WW2 board game. Can it be that none of you have played one ?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 9, 2005)

i never even knew they existed


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i never even knew they existed


Neither did I.


----------



## JCS (Nov 10, 2005)

I think there might've been one in one of the older Historic Aviation catalogs, cant remember what it was though. I'll have a look around later and see if I can find the one it was in....


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 10, 2005)

Please do look I would love to know about it, maybe I could find it on ebay or something.


----------



## JCS (Nov 10, 2005)

I couldnt find the catalog, but this is what I was thinking of, its WWI though...

http://www.historicaviation.com/historicaviation/product_info.po?ID=9249


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 10, 2005)

i had one made by avalon hill using as single b17 to fly missions dice roll controlled


----------



## Hunter368 (Dec 18, 2005)

I have found many board games about WW2 aircombat after a few weeks of research on the net. If anyone is interested plz let me know and I would be happy to talk you about them or direct you to where you can look for yourself. Some of them seem very cool indeed. Mark


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2005)

Nice Bf-109 pic there.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes, but if you're using that as your sig you need to shrink it way down. It's way to big.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 19, 2005)

It is, but if that is your sig, Hunter, you need to make that smaller.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 19, 2005)

Jinx on you!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2005)

damn i aint played that in years!

alright, if anyone says his name me and CC'll pay a visit in the night  i'm assuming the canadian version's the same as ours where the person can't speak again till someone says their name


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2005)

Damn I just realized that is his siggy.... Whoah nelly, shrink it down...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 19, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i'm assuming the canadian version's the same as ours where the person can't speak again till someone says their name


I didn't even realize there were different versions of it. So yes, it's the same.


----------



## Hunter368 (Dec 19, 2005)

Sorry about that guys I have just figured out how to shrink it down took me alittle while, fixed. I love the 109


----------



## evangilder (Dec 19, 2005)

Much better, Hunter. Thanks


----------



## Hunter368 (Dec 20, 2005)

I had my tech guy load the pic for me, then I tested it with a test post, thast when I noticed hehehe it was HUGE, lol. I told him you dumb azz get that off there these guys will kick my azz for having such a HUGE pic lol. He laughed, then when we went back to fix it the bloody site where I have the pic posted was down for about 2 hours lol. So that HUGE pic was in my sign for about two hours lol. That was funny, for me anyways. (minimal sweating on my part only lol)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2005)

Good siggy, now you just have to put your screen name on it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 21, 2005)

isn't that right reserved for the site greats?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2005)

HUH?


----------



## Hunter368 (Dec 22, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Good siggy, now you just have to put your screen name on it.




Damn I think thats a challange, which I rarely back from, lol. Stubborn Scottish Bastard I am. Now I have to figure it out, damn where is my computer guy when I need him.


----------



## plan_D (Dec 22, 2005)

Scottish? No, I think the word you're looking for might be Canadian. Unless you truely are Scottish and moved to Canada - in that case, good ...stay there.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 22, 2005)

LMAO...


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 22, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Scottish? No, I think the word you're looking for might be Canadian. Unless you truely are Scottish and moved to Canada - in that case, good ...stay there.


bang on or if your scots go back I'll chip in


----------



## plan_D (Dec 23, 2005)

What the hell is he talking about?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Rjay (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello

I registered just so I could answer this thread  That being said I too love War Bird games. The best aerial combat game that I have ever played was Ace of Aces. It originally came out only with WWI planes, but I believe they did try to expand into WWII

It's great - it's all about the combat. Graphics are not great, and it's really only two books, with every maneuver possible for your aircraft. You both choose your maneuver at the same time and see the results. 

If you want to test your flying combat skills, ala making the right decisions, and sometimes the wrong ones - this is is

Ace of Aces by Nova Game Designs, Inc

Here is a link to a lot more info on Boardgamegeeek

Ace of Aces Picture Book Game System | BoardGameGeek

Good Luck!

Rjay


----------



## parsifal (Feb 5, 2010)

The best flying games are the computer combaat sims, but if you are like me, eye and hand co-ordination aint your forte, board games can still be fun.

Ive got a couple of of operational (ie section or squadron level games, Battle Of Britain, Midway and flattop as well as south west pacific that are pretty cool. The best computer sim at operational level is the carriers at war series by SSG. These very accurately depict carrier operations, my favourite scenario is to fight Phillipines sea with the Japanese having an extra 100 hours of flying experience.

Gary Grigsbys Pacific war and War in the South Pacific, is even more detailed, giving you the ability to retrain and requip your squadrons. Whilst air ops are the focus of the game, getting to understand how the other elements work....the land and sea combat and logistics systems, are all critical.

These are all good games, but not really tactical air combat games. Dauntless is probably the best boardgame Ive seen at this level, but i actually dont like it that much.

The best beer and pretzels game for air combat that can be played in about an hour, and require a great deal of skill to be good at, but are very easy to learn the basics for are the card game types, like Rise Of the Luftwaffe, The mighty eigth, Zero and Hellcats and Corsairs. They play similar to Yug I oh or Magic, with cards for various manouvres. There are scenarios to play, like escorting a b-17 in a raid over occupied europe.....great games, need skill to be good at, dont take up much space and can be played in an evening. Great to compete against your buddies as you watch the footy and drink beer.....


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 5, 2010)

Rjay said:


> Hello
> 
> I registered just so I could answer this thread  That being said I too love War Bird games. The best aerial combat game that I have ever played was Ace of Aces. It originally came out only with WWI planes, but I believe they did try to expand into WWII
> 
> ...



ace of aces was a pretty good game fast and easy to play


----------

